# Broken Burton Mission Hiback



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

I busted up one of my Hibacks today.
It got caught under the chair when I was loading.
It's weird that the middle piece just broke out. I managed to ride the rest of the day with a less-stiff rear leg.
I've heard about this happening, but it could never happen to me...:blink:
I sent an email to Burton, hoping for a cheap replacement...
Anyone have great ideas or similar experience?
See pics for reference...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

happens all the time if you dont fold it down. I unstrap and kick mine down as a habbit.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

ETM said:


> happens all the time if you dont fold it down. I unstrap and kick mine down as a habbit.


I always did on my old ones, but these have clips that keep the highback up.
I'm hoping I can get them on the cheap thru Burton


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Burton will hook you up theres no doubt about that, they have the best sevrice going around especially when it comes to binding parts


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

How long does it usually take for Burton to get back to people?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i had my highbacks get caught a few times under the chair too and now out of habit i always put them down..havent broken a high back, but have had my ankles tweaked in weird directions cause of it. im sure burton will hook you up.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

jdthai said:


> How long does it usually take for Burton to get back to people?


Phone them. I bet they get thousands of email a day.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got an email reply from Burton and I gave them a call.
My bindings are super old ~ 2006 so they don't have parts, but they are sending me a Freestyle Hiback free of charge, which will be compatible.
That's pretty amazing customer service!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

^^^^Burton rules.

2006? badass.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Just received my package from Burton.
Nice new hiback, 3 business days, no charge.
Thanks Burton!


----------

